# Hibernate - externe Datenbank zur Laufzeit ansprechen



## y0dA (21. Jan 2008)

Hallo!
Also vorzustellen ist es so, dass man Daten aus einer externen Datenbank lädt - der Driver für die DB muss nachgeladen werden sowie eine Verbindung mit der DB aufgebaut werden.

Kann ich einfach Hibernate umgehen oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit dass ich innerhalb der Applikation für eine Methode eine andere DB benutze?

mfg


----------



## tfa (21. Jan 2008)

Hä?


----------



## HoaX (21. Jan 2008)

prinzipiell geht das. aber ich versteh den sinn der frage nicht. auch was du mit "hibernate umgeben" meinst erschliest sich mir nicht


----------



## byte (21. Jan 2008)

Du kannst doch mit Hibernate so viele Datenbanken konfigurieren, wie Du lustig bist.

Oder meinst Du jetzt dynamisches Binden einer DB zur Laufzeit? Müsste auch ohne vorher festgelegte XML gehen. Guck Dir mal _org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration_. Das müsste man auch dynamisch zur Laufzeit konfigurieren können.


----------



## y0dA (21. Jan 2008)

Naja dann wohl nochmal langsam:

1. Gibt es eine Applikation welche div. Geo-Daten interpretiert und darstellt etc.
-) Besitzt eine Datenbank um die Daten zu laden/abzulegen

2. Gibt es in dieser Applikation eine Komponente, welche dafür da ist Daten für die Geo-Analysen aus verschiedenen Medien einzulesen (externe DB, Files).
-) Hier besteht nun die Möglichkeit dass man Daten aus einer Fremd-Datenbank einliest und eben jene Datenbank ist nicht dieselbe der Applikation.

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich hier nicht einfach Hibernate ignorieren sollte und einfach mittels JDBC diese Daten aus der Fremd-DB hole, anstatt eine neue Hibernate-Configuration im Programm, für diese Stelle, zu laden.

Somit habe ich mir wohl meine Frage eh schon selbst beantwortet (bzw. selbst draufgekommen).

Ahja und ich meinte auch *Hibernate umgehen* und nicht "umgeben", was nie meinen Tastaturpuffer verließ.

@byto ja es ging um dynamisches einbinden zur laufzeit.


----------



## y0dA (21. Jan 2008)

Doppelpost..


----------

